# speed and weight for trolling cigar minnows for Kings



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

I have seen in posts that we can effectively fish for Spanish and Kings at about 1 mile off shore out of P'cola pass by trolling.
1. Do you guys use circle hooks when trolling for Kings and Spanish?
2. How about weight for keeping the cigar minnw down a ways in the water? I noticed the last time I was out the cigar minnow stayed on top of the water.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Kenn said:


> I have seen in posts that we can effectively fish for Spanish and Kings at about 1 mile off shore out of P'cola pass by trolling.
> 1. Do you guys use circle hooks when trolling for Kings and Spanish?
> 2. How about weight for keeping the cigar minnw down a ways in the water? I noticed the last time I was out the cigar minnow stayed on top of the water.


Are you in a boat or yak. 
Don't use a weight a drift it , making some movement from time to time. If your in a boat, go and buy a duster from any bait shop. Have them show you how to rig the cigar on the lure . Troll it at about 5 to 6 mph


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

They love ribbon fish, try one of these also as aready weighted.


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

what size duster? 
Just plain cigar minnow not as affective?


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

*SRB -SJ-4 and what is @ cost?*

where can I buy in P'cola that SRB -SJ-4 and what is @ cost?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Kenn said:


> what size duster?
> Just plain cigar minnow not as affective?


Variety never hurts, plain cigar minnow is not very effective trolling because like you stated, it will end up riding on the surface.

Like the above suggested, troll you a duster and mix in a red/white Manns stretch to the mix.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

i like to troll a Yozuri Deep Diver, usually runs between 13 and 18$ depends on where you go. I also run a Cig rigged pink and white duster. You can get them from any bait&tackle shop from 6 to 12$ depending on size. This is effective in both kayak and boat.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Even I can catch fish on the dusters!! That's saying something .... Lol


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

A Drone spoon behind a #1 planer can be deadly for schoolie kings and its hard to get much simpler. Make sure you have a trace of wire ahead of the planer because kings will hit it and cut it off.

Also troll a duster/cigar minnow behind the planer - pink or chartreuse sea witch with smaller live bait hook in front with a treble stinger behind. Make sure the bait does not spin.


----------

